# Retailers in Poole or around Dorset, U.K



## creeperolie (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know about any retailers around the Dorset area, though places near to Poole would be best
Thanks


----------



## gerty (Sep 2, 2012)

chicken gear on chalwyn ind est


----------

